# .66 magnum cable



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

I was on the other forum and I saw someone mention running spartan cable in a ridgid 750. Whats so good about magnum cable? I have 3/4 ridgid cable in our k-750 and I admit its heavy and the cable kinda sucks


----------



## KCJAKE (Jun 17, 2011)

"Magnum cables are *double wound* using simultaneously fed and formed wire. This double wind results in dramatically quicker torque into the clog –*33% quicker torquing* – because the two independent strands of wire not only torque down into the inner-core, but the inner core itself torques in the opposite direction. It’s like
having two cables in one." -- from Spartan Tools website

Their great cables - I've used one and honestly that sucker lasted me a long time. It is one of the best cables out there. Of course there's always some fool who doesn't know how to operate a cable machine properly so they end up kinking the crap out of any cable, lol. You mentioned you use a Ridgid machine with a Ridgid cable? I would switch to Spartan cables - plus the Magnum is supposed to be somewhat lighter.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

I would suggest only running OEM Spartan cables. I've tried other brands and they don't come close. I run .55 magnum.


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

AssTyme said:


> I would suggest only running OEM Spartan cables. I've tried other brands and they don't come close. I run .55 magnum.


Not only is it better and lasts longer, it's lighter too!


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

Is the .55 close in size to the 11/16 ? I use 11/16 hollow core on my gorlitz , using this size allows me to get 175' on reel, I admit its heavy ,but keeps me from changing reels,
.In my area I see alot just over 150 I have never used inercore, as hollow lasts me from 4 to 6 yrs . If inner core would get limber in time and not be to heavy ,I would like to give it a try


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

retired rooter said:


> Is the .55 close in size to the 11/16 ?


It's closer in size to 9/16". 11/16" is just a hair larger than the .66 magnum cable.






Paul


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I would have thought you could figure it out pretty easy.... :laughing:

Maybe these will help.... :yes:


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

Redwood said:


> I would have thought you could figure it out pretty easy.... :laughing:
> 
> Maybe these will help.... :yes:


*slaps knee* thats hilarious


----------



## AmericanJetting (Jul 10, 2011)

Do they only offer it in 50ft lengths, or am I not seeing it?


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

AmericanJetting said:


> Do they only offer it in 50ft lengths, or am I not seeing it?


It's been a while since I've cabled any of our larger machines, so I may be mistaken, but I believe so, yes. You'll also need a trap leader. Well, it isn't required, but it's a lot cheaper to replace 2ft of cable than 50

I should also add that Spartan's pin key tool and pin key stand makes inserting and removing those friction pins sooooo much eaiser


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

American Jetting said:


> Do they only offer it in 50ft lengths, or am I not seeing it?


Yes TROJAN MAKES IT IN 50' LENGTHS :thumbsup:

http://trojanworldwide.com/snakes_cables.html


----------

